# FORTUNE Magazine Places Canon Among “World’s Most Admired Companies” for 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2018)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 19, 2018</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce that Canon Inc., its parent company, has been named to FORTUNE Magazine’s “World’s Most Admired Companies” list for 2018, demonstrating its strong standing within the global business community. Called the “definitive report card on corporate reputations” by FORTUNE, Canon received positive marks for financial soundness, long-term investment value, social responsibility, global competitiveness and quality of products and services to earn this distinction, resulting in a rank of fourth in the Computer category.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“To be named as one of the ‘World’s Most Admired Companies’ is a true testament to Canon’s forward-thinking vision, solidifying the strength of our brand and speaking to our continued commitment to innovation,” said Christine Sedlacek, senior director and general manager, Corporate Communications, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Canon prides itself in developing leading-edge technology to help meet the needs of our customers while still staying true to our strong philosophy of corporate social responsibility. Receiving this honor is the result of the hard work and dedication of all Canon employees, as well as the devotion of the company’s loyal customers, for which we are incredibly grateful.”</p>

<p>Executive, directors and analysts from 680 companies in 29 countries around the world were asked to rate these companies based off of nine criteria categories: financial soundness, long-term investment value, people management, social responsibility, use of corporate assets, quality of management, quality of products/services, innovation and global competitiveness.</p>
<p>For more information on Canon U.S.A., Inc., please visit <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/about/newsroom/press-releases/press-release-details/2018/20180122-admired/20180122-admired/!ut/p/z1/jZDLDoIwEEW_yHRaCNBlKSA1oIFEwW5MExSbyCOEuPDrxcfGqNVZTDI3Z-bmDpKoRLJVZ12rUXetOk3zVjq7NIu9WHBI5tYKgIXUDXPOLN_FqLgD8KUYIPnPvgGQ5vOLXwZTAjKkPK2R7NV4nOn20KGSAPYeHTAhM1U1ethXH5QCyVcHyKkLzAmcmC59wBE2A5lwzIAI7Tdg49sTQANukeiW8wkY3tA36_KS-FRoUV8BwT-HLQ!!/www.usa.canon.com." target="blank"><b>www.usa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Jan 22, 2018)

Interesting list. Some notables:

Sony is ranked #6 in Electronics.
Fuji is #6 in Computers.
Nikon, Olympus, and Panasonic don't make the cut.

Apple is #1 overall and #1 in computers
Amazon is #2 overall , which also edges out Google (Alphabet) for the top spot in Internet Services and Retailing
Microsoft is #7 overall, and #1 in Computer Software
Adobe as #3 in that Computer Software (behind Salesforce)


In the category that Canon is placed (Computers), the rankings of #1-8, in order, are:
Apple, Dell, Xerox, Canon, HP, Fuji, Asus, Western Digital

In the category that Sony is placed (Electronics), the rankings of #1-8, in order, are:
Honeywell, Samsung, Eaton, TE Connectivity, Schneider, Sony, LG


By the way, I want a Canon computer. It would be slower and be a couple of years behind in the latest features, but it would be super-duper-reliable, never break, and easy to use for hours at a stretch


----------

